# I think my cat is pregnant and she has goopy stuff....



## rah428 (Mar 13, 2004)

I believe my cat is about 5-6 weeks pregnant. She is an indoor cat, but I was on a vaction, and my mother let her outside for a few days. She was a small cat, but has a very wide stomach now. She just recently started to have liquid by her genitals. She was licking it a lot, and I thought she might have the babies, but last night she had thick goopy stuff under her tail. She has even licked her tail raw in a little section. I have searched for information on these symptoms, but I have not found anything. She goes to the bathroom regularly. She is eating, drinking, and her stool looks fine. Can anyone help me? I am concerned.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

You should take her to the vet to see if she is pregnant or not- a vet should be able to tell by feeling her stomach- dont let him xray her to see as that can harm the babies- and its pretty easy to fell for them if you know what she is doing. When vienna was pregnant i dont recall her having any discharge so you should see the vet about that too.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You should check with the vet. If you don't notice a great difference in her size, there could be kittens up under her ribs. The mucous discharge, a watery bloody discharge and the mucous plug mean that birth is imminent. Her normal temperature should be about 101-101.5. If it drops a degree from a normal average, she will probably have kittens within 24 hours.

I will move this thread to Breeding.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

She could have pyometra and needs to be seen immediately. Pyometra is an infection in the uterus and can occur in two forms closed or open.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

CMRH&R, this board is not here to bash people. Of course its important to prevent kittens, but have you read my 2 responses to your last post? I don't think you should be advocating abortion here, some may find it offensive.



> In regards to "aborting" the kittens....some people do not to be a part of abortion. Also, I worked in a veterinary hospital for several years, and I have seen abortions of kittens firsthand. It is NOT pretty, trust me. And it is hard,physically,on the mother cat. It is a major surgery.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

> Shame on you... Why have you NOT gotten her spayed?


If you read the post - she was an indoor cat - hence the lack of urgency to be spayed. This was a complete accident!!


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 1, 2004)

CMRH&R said:


> Shame on you... Why have you NOT gotten her spayed? Why would you want to contribute to the very stagering pet population! Take her to the Vet and perhaps it's not to late for an abortion!
> 
> People do not spay/neuter their pets, should NOT own them!


Man/Woman whatever you are, if you keep on bashing people instead of offering suggestions, I believe that you'll get a tounge lashing. If you don't have anything nice to say, say nothing.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

CMRH&R said:


> Shame on you... Why have you NOT gotten her spayed? Why would you want to contribute to the very stagering pet population! Take her to the Vet and perhaps it's not to late for an abortion!
> 
> People do not spay/neuter their pets, should NOT own them!


i totally agree with you ,but when i post things like this they tell me im gonna get kicked off.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

_*pssst*_ teebos69 - you're bringing up posts that are nearly a year old; many of these members aren't even here anymore


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd like to direct some of you folks attention to this post: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=17017

edit->OK, I didn't pick up on the posting dates, either.  Most likely the ones who need to read the above aren't even on the board any more. :lol: :lol: :lol: (and maybe I could stand another read myself)


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

im sorry i keep forgetting to check the posting dates.so sorry


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Well.....if you are reading through posts even past the 3 and 4 page.
It is safe to say they are old, sometimes hopefully forgotten :roll:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

The problem is some member posts a reply to an old thread and it bubbles up to the top of the list, and I mistakenly think it's a new thread. :roll: I gotta remember to look at the dates, too....you'd think I'd learned that by now. :roll:


----------



## cahuntly (Jan 21, 2006)

CMRH&R said:


> Shame on you... Why have you NOT gotten her spayed? Why would you want to contribute to the very stagering pet population! Take her to the Vet and perhaps it's not to late for an abortion!
> 
> People do not spay/neuter their pets, should NOT own them!


..To me that is just plain freaking rude. I do agree with spaying and neutering. BUT to say people shouldn't own pets because they haven't been fixed, isn't nice. I see it this way: What if cats owned US, and took US in to be fixed? All because they didn't want humans to over populate and breed. They have a right to survive to just as we do.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree that spaying and neutering are essential for all except registered cats of exceptional quality and health. I also agree with the rule stating that it is essential to treat all members in a respectful manner. These are both valid points.

However, since this thread is a year and 1/2 old, and since the writer of the post in discussion has not visited the site since July of 2004, I think it best to close this thread.


----------

